# whisker biscuit on an old bow.... possible problems?



## Romad816 (Jul 21, 2010)

So I picked up this old Indian Tracker bow as a back-up and bowfishing rig. I have an old WB I would like to put on it but the clearance has me a little worried. 

Would this setup be a problem and possibly cause issues with the vanes deflecting off the riser?


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

looks pretty close to me 
put the cock vane out powder the riser and see what happens
hope it works for you


----------



## LL710 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Yes, there will be a problem*

Most older bows do not allow enough room for center shot. About the best you can do is set the rest to give vane clearance and adjust your sight as needed. What you will find is your pins will not line up vertically because the arrow is coming out of the bow at an angle. This setup doesn't do much for accuracy but you can get by.


----------

